# Purely Dairy!



## Charlotte (Nov 20, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Today the 2005 Milk Calendar is finally available!  I am a big fan of the Calendar and can't WAIT to get my _BEST OF THE MILK CALENDAR RECIPE BOOK COLLECTION_

Anna lives two streets from my house in Welland and her fantastic house was on the LACAC House Tour this past September... She has also opened The Olson Foods and Bakery Store in Port Dalhousie, not to be missed!

Thanks,
Jocelyne









http://www.milkgives.com/calendar/index.html

http://www.purelydairy.org


http://www.foodtv.ca/tv/hosts/hostdetails/host_35047.asp


----------



## MJ (Dec 6, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, I thought so too...

It's fun when someone one knows does well in life!

Jocelyne


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2004)

now cough!!!     uh oh, probably gonna get in trouble for that one...


----------



## crewsk (Dec 7, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> now cough!!!     uh oh, probably gonna get in trouble for that one...



It took me a few seconds to figure that one out.  I'm such a blonde!


----------

